# Network problem during installation

## ggiaretta

I have just installed gentoo and evrything seems to have worked (no errors) but I can not access the network.

lspci gives me: Intel Corporation 82557/8/9 [Ethernet Pro 100]

so I have added the module e100.

During the installation the network works fine and using lsmod I see e100 is loaded.

After rebooting the system I don't see any errors in the boot messages and e100 is loaded.

if I try ifconfig, evrything seems to be ok I see eth0 and it has the right IP, mask and broadcast address.

I can even ping the card but I can not ping any other PC on my network or the router (I can do that either from the install

CD or from any PC in the local network). I can not access the WAN either.

Any idea of what is wrong? I know it can be made to work since the installation CD works and I can access the network in that case.

Thanks

----------

## TwoManAdv

Are you using a dhcp setup or a static IP address on your network?

----------

## ggiaretta

 *TwoManAdv wrote:*   

> Are you using a dhcp setup or a static IP address on your network?

 

Static IP address.

I can not ping the card from any other PC either.

Thanks

----------

## TwoManAdv

What does your /etc/conf.d/net say

For example mine is 

config_eth0=( "192.168.1.10 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.1.255" )

routes_eth0=( "default gw 192.168.1.1" )

Did you emerge the dhcpcd package during the installation, is it possible to try and dynamically pull an ip address and see if its just a problem with your static settings?

----------

## ggiaretta

 *TwoManAdv wrote:*   

> What does your /etc/conf.d/net say
> 
> For example mine is 
> 
> config_eth0=( "192.168.1.10 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.1.255" )
> ...

 

Here it is:

config_eth0=("192.168.1.100 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.1.255")

routes_eth0=("default gw 192.168.1.1")

I also tried DHCP but in that case it didn't even load eth0.

Here is more info:

currently ifconfig tells me that eth0 has an address 192.168.1.100

I also have a router (gateway) that on the network that has address 192.168.1.1

I also have a  PC with address 192.168.1.13

so if I do from the linux box:

ping 192.168.1.100 I get a reply and evrything looks ok.

ping 192.168.1.1 no reply

ping 192.168.1.13 no reply

from the PC

ping 192.168.1.100 no reply

ping 192.168.1.1  OK

ping 192.168.1.13 OK

so this tells me that the linux box sees itself only

the PC see itself and the router (so presumably the network is ok)

The mask on the PC and linux box is 255.255.255.0 as seen using ipconfig and ifconfig commands respectively

Does this help?

Thanks

----------

## TwoManAdv

This may be way off but with my router it has a dhcp pool of 100-149 so if I were to set a static ip address of 100 it wouldn't route any of my traffic because it would check the dhcp table, notice that I didn't get the ip address from it and then block it to prevent a possible ip conflict.  Just in case check to see what your dhcp pool is and make sure your setting a valid static ip address.

Also what do you mean when you try to use dhcp it doesn't load.  When you have your comp booted up with the static ip address and you can see your eth0 run 

```
dhcpcd eth0
```

Whether or not your configs are set to static this will still pull an ip address if its hitting the router properly.

----------

## nixnut

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Networking & Security.

Postinstallation networking problem, so moved here.

----------

## ggiaretta

 *TwoManAdv wrote:*   

> This may be way off but with my router it has a dhcp pool of 100-149 so if I were to set a static ip address of 100 it wouldn't route any of my traffic because it would check the dhcp table, notice that I didn't get the ip address from it and then block it to prevent a possible ip conflict.  Just in case check to see what your dhcp pool is and make sure your setting a valid static ip address.
> 
> Also what do you mean when you try to use dhcp it doesn't load.  When you have your comp booted up with the static ip address and you can see your eth0 run 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I tried dhcpcd the result is that there is a long wait and then if I type ifconfig then there is only the lo interface

Thanks

----------

## TwoManAdv

Are you sure that your supposed to be using the e100 module and not eepro100, I think you may be using the wrong module but I don't have your card so I don't know.  I'm going by what I'm reading here.

I would say try recompiling your kernel with eepro100 just in case its a driver issue with the one your currently trying to use.

----------

## ggiaretta

 *TwoManAdv wrote:*   

> Are you sure that your supposed to be using the e100 module and not eepro100, I think you may be using the wrong module but I don't have your card so I don't know.  I'm going by what I'm reading here.
> 
> I would say try recompiling your kernel with eepro100 just in case its a driver issue with the one your currently trying to use.

 

When I use the installation CD, after setting up the network with a static IP address, I checked the modules that were loaded

(lsmod) and e100 was the only module loaded. I think this means that it is the right one.

----------

## TwoManAdv

Can you post the results of "ifconfig -a", "lspci", "lsmod", and "ifconfig -a" & "lsmod" from the installation cd where the card is working.

----------

## ggiaretta

 *TwoManAdv wrote:*   

> Can you post the results of "ifconfig -a", "lspci", "lsmod", and "ifconfig -a" & "lsmod" from the installation cd where the card is working.

 

here it is for the hard disk booted system (installed)

ifconfig -a

eth0  Linkencap:Ethernet HWaddr 00:07:E9:C9:F4:9D

        inet addr:192.168.1.100 Bcast:192.168.1.255 Mask:255.255255.0

        UP BROADCAST MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1

        RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

        TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

        collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

        RX bytes:0 (0.0 b) TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

lo

        Link encap: Local Loopback

        inet addr:127.0.01 Mask 255.0.0.0

        UP LOOPBACK RUNNING MTU:16436 Metric:1

        RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

        TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

        collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

        RX bytes:0 (0.0 b) TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

lspci

     ......

       02:0c.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82557/8/9 [Ethernet Pro 100] (rev10)

lsmod

Module          Size     Used  by

e100          35840   -

Now for the working CD boot

ifconfig -a

eth0  Linkencap:Ethernet HWaddr 00:07:E9:C9:F4:9D

        inet addr:192.168.1.100 Bcast:192.168.1.255 Mask:255.255255.0

        UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1

        RX packets:45 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

        TX packets:4 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

        collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

        RX bytes:0 (0.0 b) TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

lo

        Link encap: Local Loopback

        inet addr:127.0.01 Mask 255.0.0.0

        UP LOOPBACK RUNNING MTU:16436 Metric:1

        RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

        TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

        collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

        RX bytes:0 (0.0 b) TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

lsmod

Module      Size    Used by

floppy       44912 0

rtc            8488   0

evdev       6368   0

audio        37904 0

e100         24496 0

mii           2352    1  e100

parport_pc  ....

parport  ....

ahci

sata_qstor

sata_uli

sata_sis

sata_sx4

sata_nv

sata_via

sata_svw

sata_sil

sata_promise

libdata

I can see thet the e100 does not say RUNNING on the hard disk booted system

and the size of e100 is different in both systems

I also don't have mii in the booted system

Any clue?

Thanks

----------

## TwoManAdv

Compile that module(mii) into your system seems that e100 depends on it on the installation cd so maybe this is your problem.

----------

## ggiaretta

 *TwoManAdv wrote:*   

> Compile that module(mii) into your system seems that e100 depends on it on the installation cd so maybe this is your problem.

 

I checked the menuconfig and mii was compiled as pard of the kernel. I think this is the reason why it does not show up

as a module. 

Nonetheless I have recompiled the kernel and added the mii as a module. IT shows up now when I do lsmod.

But it still does not work. I think etho is loaded but not RUNNING for some reason.

Thanks

----------

## TwoManAdv

I am not really sure what the RUNNING flag means and doing a search on it didn't help much.

 *Quote:*   

> up
> 
>     This option makes an interface accessible to the IP layer. This option is implied when an address is given on the command line. It may also be used to reenable an interface that has been taken down temporarily using the down option.
> 
>     This option corresponds to the flags UP and RUNNING

 

Can you try running the following 

```
ifconfig eth0 down

ifconfig eth0 up
```

And then post the results you see in dmesg.  Maybe this will show some sort of an error when the interface is being brought up.

----------

## ggiaretta

 *TwoManAdv wrote:*   

> I am not really sure what the RUNNING flag means and doing a search on it didn't help much.
> 
>  *Quote:*   up
> 
>     This option makes an interface accessible to the IP layer. This option is implied when an address is given on the command line. It may also be used to reenable an interface that has been taken down temporarily using the down option.
> ...

 

Done,

no new messages, it seems there are no errors

Thanks

----------

## TwoManAdv

Wait when you run "dmesg" after those two commands you don't see anything related to your interface.  If I run those commands on my box I get results like the following showing it being disabled and reenabled.

[4298313.334000] skge eth0: disabling interface

[4298317.655000] skge eth0: enabling interface

[4298319.342000] skge eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex, flow control tx and rx

----------

## ggiaretta

 *TwoManAdv wrote:*   

> Wait when you run "dmesg" after those two commands you don't see anything related to your interface.  If I run those commands on my box I get results like the following showing it being disabled and reenabled.
> 
> [4298313.334000] skge eth0: disabling interface
> 
> [4298317.655000] skge eth0: enabling interface
> ...

 

No no messages at all, just messages about the boot sequence.

Strange

Thanks

----------

## ggiaretta

 *ggiaretta wrote:*   

>  *TwoManAdv wrote:*   Wait when you run "dmesg" after those two commands you don't see anything related to your interface.  If I run those commands on my box I get results like the following showing it being disabled and reenabled.
> 
> [4298313.334000] skge eth0: disabling interface
> 
> [4298317.655000] skge eth0: enabling interface
> ...

 

Any more suggestions?

I ahve reinstalled all the software and I have tried also the genkernel withouth any luck.

----------

## TwoManAdv

I'm not actually sure what is causing your problem.  I'm even more confused that dmesg isn't showing any feedback on your interface.  Can you post the result dmesg gives you when you rmmod and modprobe e100.  Are there any errors there?

When you tried using the genkernel did it automatically load the e100 module?

----------

## ggiaretta

 *TwoManAdv wrote:*   

> I'm not actually sure what is causing your problem.  I'm even more confused that dmesg isn't showing any feedback on your interface.  Can you post the result dmesg gives you when you rmmod and modprobe e100.  Are there any errors there?
> 
> When you tried using the genkernel did it automatically load the e100 module?

 

After rmmod e100

ACPI: PCI Interrupt for device 0000:02:0c.0 disabled

After modprobe e100

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.4.14-k2-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2005 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:0c.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

e100: eth0: e100_probe: addr 0xff6fd000, irq 19, MAC addr 00:07:E9:C9:F4:9D

Does it help?

----------

## TwoManAdv

Everything looks fine there

Try this

```

dmesg -n 8

ifconfig eth0 down

ifconfig eth0 up

dhcpcd eth0

```

And when the dhcp client fails then check "dmesg" again and post any information about your interface.

I know your trying to use a static ip but I'm just looking for any kind of error that may help.

----------

## ggiaretta

 *TwoManAdv wrote:*   

> Everything looks fine there
> 
> Try this
> 
> ```
> ...

 

In this installation I did not install dhcpcd and I can not currently use emerge to do so.

But here is something interesting I found using the command mii-tool -v

eth0: no link

 product info:Intel 8255 rev4

 basic mode: autonegotiation enabled

 basic status: no link

capabilities: 100baseTxFd 100baseTx-HD 10baseT-FD 10baseT-HD

advertising: 100baseTx-Fd 100baseTx-HD 10baseT-Fd 10baseT-HD flow-control

This is the second sign that something is wron, summarizing:

1) ifconfig shows that eth0 is but but does not say RUNNNING as when I boot from CD

2) mii-tool -v tells me that there is no link!!!!

this must be important, now I have to find out why! I know it is not a card problem or a cable problem

because I can connect if I boot from CD

Does this help?

----------

## TwoManAdv

I can't remember where I read it but I saw somewhere that RUNNING is a direct relation to the no link so once the computer is seeing that link it should show RUNNING on your interface.  The problem now is figuring out why its not seeing the link.  

At this point I really can't think of anything worth trying other than using a different kernel.  I'd say try rolling back to a previous kernel version or maybe trying a different version like if your using gentoo-sources try vanilla-sources or vice versa.

----------

